# Wheels for C-59



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

Having just ordered a C-59, I plan to get a Chorus gruppo, but I'm still uncertain about the wheels. How would Shamal clinchers behave with this frame? I do group rides between 50 and 150 km, most often in hilly regions (Adirondacks). Having ridden Campy Protons (circa 2001), I'm a little afraid I'll have trouble mounting tires on Campy wheels. 
Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

zeego said:


> Having just ordered a C-59, I plan to get a Chorus gruppo, but I'm still uncertain about the wheels. How would Shamal clinchers behave with this frame? I do group rides between 50 and 150 km, most often in hilly regions (Adirondacks). Having ridden Campy Protons (circa 2001), I'm a little afraid I'll have trouble mounting tires on Campy wheels.
> Thanks for your opinions.


My c-59 climbs wonerfuly on Dura Ace C-24's. In the past three months I've done over 1500 miles twice climbing over 8000 feet, on the toughest routes Rockland and Mallorca has to offer. I'm a very satisfied customer


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things about the C24s. Same with the Shamals though. You have a theme going there with Colnago and Campy. Might as well stay with it.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I run C24 on my 2012 Roubaix Expert and.....read closely again...a Specialized Roubaix Expert,not a Colnago C59 or C60. For a bike like a C59 I would splurge some extra cash for more blingy wheels,but that is just me. Yeah my C24s are great no fuss wheel,I'm an heavy rider and they take some serious abuse,still true after 2 years,they are stiff enough and light enough,but if I'll decide to buy a C60 in september the whole cash I will make by selling my Roubaix will be used for C60's wheels. 
Get yourself some 40mm Visions or Rovals.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> Get yourself some 40mm Visions or Rovals.


No. Never, ever... Never put Roval wheels on a Colnago. 

Shame on you.


----------



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

Any opinion on those wheels?


Siddartha Custom Wheelset


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> No. Never, ever... Never put Roval wheels on a Colnago.
> 
> Shame on you.


I think a colnago c59 calls for campy, enve or zipp wheels


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Donn12 said:


> I think a colnago c59 calls for campy, enve or zipp wheels


Zipp is a Sram company, so in my opinion they're out too. Unless you put red on it.

If you're running Campy than their wheels are a natural choice. 

I'd run Dura-Ace though, and I'd probably just put matching Dura-Ace wheels on.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I meant deeper aero wheels like 303/404, whatever the normal enve aero wheels are or campy bora. I went with zipp for my dogma so I don't actually care where the wheels are made (ironic/stupid since I love my italian campy gruppo)


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

Stella azura wheels


----------



## meeroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Campy Shamal are fantastic all-around wheels and a perfect fit for the Italian thoroughbred


----------

